# Sistema de puerta esclusa /  Puerta trampa



## Vladd (Feb 16, 2008)

Estimados,
Primero que nada, agradesco a los que me puedan dar una mano con la realizacion de este proyecto (super amateur ) que se trata en poder hacer un sistema de puertas esclusa entre dos puertas contiguas paralelas, de modo de evitar que ambas puertas queden abiertas.
La idea es utilizar los destrabapestillos electricos (tipicos de portero electrico) y los sensores magneticos de los que se usan en alarmas, u otros que crean mejores para esta tarea.
He visto varios en el mercado que utilizan dos pulsadores, y creo que lo mejor seria tratar de armar algo que solo tenga un pulsador, que sea el mismo sistema el que permita uno u otro circuito de acuerdo con la secuencia de apertura y cierre.

Creo ademas que esto se podria (una vez armado) integrar con algun sistema de control de acceso (de tarjeta magnetica/ proximidad o teclado+pin), los cuales por lo general solo estan armados para dar acceso a un solo destrabapestillo (los comerciales no hobbistas)

Espero que la idea les guste, ya que a mas de uno le debera servir algo de lo que planteo, siendo el tema de seguridad tan delicado como es en los ultimos tiempos.

SAludos a esta hermosa cominidad!

Nico


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

Lo mas sencillo es agregar a cada puerta un switch que detecte el estado de puerta cerrada, este switch permite o no el paso de la señal de apertura a la puerta contraria.
El SW de la puerta externa permite habrir la interna, siempre que la externa este cerrada
El SW de la puerta interna permite habrir la puerta externa, siempre que la puerta interna este cerrada

Esto requiere 2 Switch y 2 pulsadores, que luego puedes reemplazar por algun sistema de acceso, tarjeta, PIN, Etc.

Saludos


----------



## Vladd (Feb 18, 2008)

Estimado Fogonazo, gracias por la respuesta.
Entiendo lo que decis, y creo que es el sistema que se ve publicado en varios lugares (dos pulsadores)
Por ello mi idea, era intentar desarrollar algo que no necesite de 2 sitema de apertura separados (dos pulsadores, o dos pin, tarjeta etc)
No se si será muy loco como me lo imagino (calculo que no, puesto que como contaba lo mio es super amateur...) pero sigo sin poder resolver el tema para que sea un solo pulsador (o en su defecto un solo sistema de pin tarjeta etc) el que deprndiendo el estado y orden de apertura de las puertas, sea el que abra una u otra puerta si es que la primera que se aprio esta cerrada ya.

Gracias por tu idea, no esta de mas, pues de ultima si no le veo la solucion a este enjambre, hare esto, pero queria evitar duplicar sistema de identificacion o pulsadores...

Abrzo gigante!

Nico


----------

